# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2020



## Maximilian (Oct 14, 2020)

Even though all the COVID-19 trouble the Natural History Museum, London, yesterday announced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2020".

Grand title winner: Sergey Gorshkov








The Embrace | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Sergey scoured the forest for signs of Amur, or Siberian, tigers, searching for the best place to set up his camera trap. He knew his chance of photographing one was slim, but his mind was made up. ‘From then on, I could think of nothing else,’ Sergey says. After 10 months, his dedication paid...




www.nhm.ac.uk




Equipment:
Nikon Z7, 50mm f1.8 lens, 1/200 sec at f6.3, ISO 250, 
Cognisys camera-trap system (this makes it clear why to use a 50 mm lens with a wild tiger  )



Young Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2020
Grand title winner: Liina Heikkinen








The Fox That Got the Goose | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Liina and her father spent the day at a fox hotspot on one of Helsinki’s islands. She watched as two adults came and went, delivering food to their ever-alert and relentlessly hungry cubs. When one brought home a barnacle goose, the cubs began to fight over it excitedly. Liina followed the...




www.nhm.ac.uk




Equipment:
Nikon D4, 28–300mm f3.5–5.6 lens 1/125 sec, f5.6 (-0.3 e/v), ISO 1600

Look through and enjoy the galleries. Once again, some great pictures there, no matter what gear was used. 




__





Gallery | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Browse the WPY winning images in our immersive gallery. Use the filter tab to customise your search




www.nhm.ac.uk


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 14, 2020)

But Nikon Z7 can't AF????? /s


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 14, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> But Nikon Z7 can't AF????? /s


I guess it was prefocussed and in MF??? 

Honestly I don't care about gear as long as the pic is as great as those in the contest.
Khudos to all those wildlife photogs.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 14, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Honestly I don't care about gear as long as the pic is as great as those in the contest.
> Khudos to all those wildlife photogs.



That is the best view I have seen in a camera forum. Frankly out in the field when I meet someone with a Canon when I have my Nikon or someone with a Nikon when I have my Canon, not once is there a thought about 'ha his AF or DR must be rubbish'. It is always(more so if we are sharing a hide) that any conversation is around the animal we are trying to capture and if we want to swap sides to get different angles. The gear talk is "Oh your using a 600mm, I am using a 300mm". Outside of forums I don't think anyone cares though on a job your camera has to 'look the part' and to that extent it is sometimes easier with Canon lenses as normal people are programmed to recognise the red ring and the white lens as being professional.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing, Maximilian.


----------



## digigal (Oct 15, 2020)

This link has copies of more winning pictures and includes mine from this year: the puffin with a mouthful of krill flying to its nest at dusk in Grimsey Is. It was taken with a Canon 7DMII but that has now been replaced with the R5. We'll see what happens now!








Winners of Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2020


Winning images from the annual photo competition produced by the Natural History Museum, London




www.theatlantic.com







Catherine


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 15, 2020)

digigal said:


> ... and includes mine from this year: the puffin with a mouthful of krill flying to its nest at dusk in Grimsey Is.


Hey, congrats to you, Catherine 

Great pic, great catch and deserved to be awarded.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2020)

Great shot, Catherine.


----------



## digigal (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! After 7 yrs with the 7D/7DMII, the old warhorse has been retired and that picture was its last hurrah. We'll see what happens now that the R5 has taken its place. It's going to take a while for it to feel as familiar as the 7D but I'm getting there. Anxious to get back out in the world 
Catherine


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 17, 2020)

digigal said:


> Anxious to get back out in the world
> Catherine


Have fun, be well.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2020)

digigal said:


> This link has copies of more winning pictures and includes mine from this year: the puffin with a mouthful of krill flying to its nest at dusk in Grimsey Is. It was taken with a Canon 7DMII but that has now been replaced with the R5. We'll see what happens now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"We'll see what happens now!" - I can predict it: more beautiful shots, because you can!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> "We'll see what happens now!" - I can predict it: more beautiful shots, because you can!


Digigal will get great shots with whatever gear she has!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 19, 2020)

digigal said:


> This link has copies of more winning pictures and includes mine from this year: the puffin with a mouthful of krill flying to its nest at dusk in Grimsey Is. It was taken with a Canon 7DMII but that has now been replaced with the R5. We'll see what happens now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning picture.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## digigal (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! But just remember guys, I'm 75, so it takes luck and . . .persistence!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2020)

digigal said:


> Thanks, everyone! But just remember guys, I'm 75, so it takes luck and . . .persistence!


The more persistent you are, the more luck you will have.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 11, 2021)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but yes WPOY is always great and so awesome that someone on this forum is part of the exhibition. Huge congratulations to @digigal . I have seen it in person in London twice and have the books from competition 14 through 30 (this one). This was the first one I entered and I was among the eight thousand people who were asked to submit a RAW file for final judging, but alas I did not make the cut.

There is only one thing about the contest I wish they would change (when I have brought this up on other forums some agree and some do not). I feel camera trap photos should be a separate category. I do feel there is merit to it, as we are getting photos this way that are otherwise impossible (including this year's winning photo). But it seems like they should be separated from the photos that were taken in person. It's hard for me to accept that someone can blindly set up a camera and have it fire on its own while they are asleep or eating at home or whatever and they are called the wildlife photographer of the year when they weren't even there to take the picture. (And yes I realize there is a lot of skill involved in setting up the trap and lighting).


----------



## digigal (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks, and I agree with you that they should be in a separate division. They involve a different skill set entirely. BTW, this year my husband made the 8K cut but I didn't! There's always next year--more practice, more pictures!
Catherine


----------

